# BBW scene in Ireland



## Niamh (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Niamh and I am a BBW from Ireland. I was just wondering if there is a bbw scene in Ireland at all? I remember a few years ago there was a website with a fairly active forum. I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 25, 2018)

Top 'o the mornin' to you. I can't speak for Ireland, but welcome, first post ever.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 31, 2018)

Welcome nice to have you with us.
Its pretty nice here so stick around and make some new friends !!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 31, 2018)

Dont listen to them,theyll just want you to put on pounds!Oh wait,thats what I am doing...Welcome to you!


----------



## UniqueUsername (Dec 30, 2021)

Figured here is as good a place as any to make a first post. I've never met anyone from this scene in my own country, so figured a signal boost can't hurt.

Dubliner living in Cork checking in. I know this isn't the most active fat-friendly place online, but it does seem to be the most thoughtful, so it'd be nice to get to know some people here.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 3, 2022)

I hadn't thought of Ireland as having a BBW/BHM scene per se. It certainly would be nice to find out if there are more folks from that lovely country around here. I have recently discovered the _Irish People Try_... videos on Youtube and found it wonderfully entertaining and enlightening.


----------

